# knive ID help



## Hbeernink (Dec 30, 2018)

Hi Folks, 
I was going through the mukoita books and they're using a brand that I haven't seen bfore - I can't read the first character (looks somewhat like sakai, but I don't think that's it). Second and third characters look like Kin (金) and Kichi (吉).

Any insight? 

here's a pic


----------



## Hbeernink (Dec 30, 2018)

ugh. KNIFE HELP (not knive help)

also, here's a slightly better pic:


----------



## KenHash (Dec 30, 2018)

Yes it could be Sakai Kanekichi. 堺　金吉
But, there is also Gen Kinkichi 源　金吉　sold by Yagi Houchouten in Kyoto. I tend to think that may be the one.


----------



## Hbeernink (Dec 30, 2018)

confirmed that it’s gen kinkichi. The back of the blade has the 3-circle logo. I know nothing about these, so interested to learn more. 

Thank you!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 4, 2019)

Hi all, want your help (again!).
So, a guy is selling this knife on (my country’s equivalent to) eBay for approx 20$. He says it is high quality. But he is honest enough to say he knows nothing else about the knife. Does anyone recognize it? Thank you very much!


----------



## ojisan (Aug 4, 2019)

It's Echizen (越前) Takefu (武生). As you know it's most likely just the origin of the knife.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 4, 2019)

ojisan said:


> It's Echizen (越前) Takefu (武生). As you know it's most likely just the origin of the knife.



Thank you very much, again, Ojisan! Yes, I will check to see if I can dig up some more info. 20$ does sound like money well invested though [emoji16]


----------

